# Flipping Single Stage Paddles?



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi. I was just looking at my two single-stage units and the way the auger paddles wear and wondering if anyone ever just flips them over to get a little more wear out of them. As you know they wear on an angle with one edge wearing down and the other largely staying intact. I know it probably wouldn't extend the life much to flip them because that thinned edge would wear quickly once flipped, but I was just wondering if anyone ever does it or if it isn't worth bothering. I'm actually waiting for a friend of mine to cut a slab off of his conveyor belt stock for me so I can give a try at making my own, but in the mean time there's a storm coming and the paddles on my main unit are worn to the point I have to tip it up pretty far to get it to propel itself. I was thinking that maybe flipping them over would get another storm or 3 out of them.

Thoughts and experiences please.

Thanks, Darryl


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If it's a Toro machine the labor involved wouldn't be worth it IMHO.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

↑↑ I agree with Joe, not worth the trouble to flip them. Do you have an old tire laying around and want something to do?





 
OR





 
OR


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You can also elongate the holes, make them slots. I do this on new installs using a jigsaw.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

Darryl G said:


> Hi. I was just looking at my two single-stage units and the way the auger paddles wear and wondering if anyone ever just flips them over to get a little more wear out of them. As you know they wear on an angle with one edge wearing down and the other largely staying intact. I know it probably wouldn't extend the life much to flip them because that thinned edge would wear quickly once flipped, but I was just wondering if anyone ever does it or if it isn't worth bothering. I'm actually waiting for a friend of mine to cut a slab off of his conveyor belt stock for me so I can give a try at making my own, but in the mean time there's a storm coming and the paddles on my main unit are worn to the point I have to tip it up pretty far to get it to propel itself. I was thinking that maybe flipping them over would get another storm or 3 out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why couldn't you cut a slot in the rubber where the bolt hole is, then when they wear down just loosen the bolt and scoot the rubber closer to the pavement.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. Been busy last several days. I actually got a piece of conveyor belt from my friend and I'm going to try making my own paddles. Will be a bit of a pain on the Simplicity since they're riveted on. My dealer had the scraper in stock. I might just buy a set for the Honda HS520 since that's my main unit. I'll see how it goes on the Simplicity first then decide.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

I have done numerous paddles. It does take time to replace but It's not worth reversing them. Just get a new set. Don't make the woulda coulda shoulda thing.


----------

